

The Automatic Rule-Based Time Tracker - beza1e1
http://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/336-The-Automatic-Rule-Based-Time-Tracker.html

======
snewe
Looks like a local version of RescueTime.

~~~
johns
Or <http://www.timesnapper.com/>

~~~
ralphb
For Mac, Slife seems like an alternative.

<http://www.slifelabs.com/>

